# Ritual spells of awesome power



## hs5ias (Aug 7, 2006)

Just for fun, I've devised a few ritual spells which can produce magical effects of awesome power, the sort of thing you get in the histories of fantasy worlds.

Planetary Planar Shift
Move Space 15/Gen 40
Total MP: 55
Range: Touch
Area of Effect: Global
Duration: Instantaneous
This spell moves an entire planet to a specified location on a different plane of existence with precise accuracy. This spell typically takes a world full of powerful mages months or years to cast.
Costs: 13 MP interplanar travel, 2MP precise, 40 MP global area.

World of the Dead
Transform Death 9/Gen 70
Total MP: 79
Range: Touch
Area of Effect: Global
Duration: Permanent until dispelled
This spell forces every living thing on the planet to make a Fortitude saving throw vs DC 49 (+ caster's Cha modifier) or be forever transformed into an undead creature of equivalent CR. This effect can be dispelled by first making a spellcraft check against DC 54, then making a successful dispel roll. This only breaks the spell in the area of effect of the dispel however. A global effect dispel magic will be needed to free all the world at once.
Costs: 2 MP de-animate, 1 MP change element (life to death), 6 MP force change, 30 MP duration, 40 MP area.

A New World
Create Air, Crystal, Earth, Fire, Ice, Lava, Metal, Nature, Ooze, Water 6/Life 8/Gen 41
Total MP: 109
Range: Touch
Area of Effect: Global
Duration: Permanent
XP Cost: 1,188,100
This spell creates a verdant new world in empty space and populates it with inanimate living things. The world is shaped according to the design of its creators but cannot include any creatures. This is a permanent spell and so cannot be dispelled.

A New Plane
Create 21 Elements and 5 Alignments 6/Life 8/Gen 41
Total MP: 197
Range: Touch
Area of Effect: Global
Duration: Permanent
XP Cost: 3,880,900
This spell creates a solar system sized plane complete with planet, orbiting sun and stars dotting its outer sphere (this is a fantasy cosmology). As with the A New World spell any creatures must be created or imported separately. The creators have complete control over the creation of this place and can choose whatever fantastic forms or planar conditions they wish. This is a permanent spell and so cannot be dispelled.

There are loads of other fun spells that can be used with the global area of effect general enhancement, the permanent general enhancement and the rules for ritual spells. Permanently buffing the entire planet or reshaping it according to your own crazed notions are all possible. With Evoke you could even blow up the entire world. If the PC's ever gain enough power EoM will let them have almost as much control over the game world as the DM.


----------



## genshou (Aug 8, 2006)

Melt World
Evoke Fire 8/Gen 43
Total MP: 51
Range: Touch
Area: Global
Duration: One hour
Saving Throw: Reflex partial (see text)
The seventh rune of the Koh civilization, this ritual possesses the power to render the entire material plane incapable of sustaining life.  At the time the ritual is completed, everyone and everything on the material plane must make a Reflex saving throw or take 1d6 fire damage that ignores hardness.  A successful save halves the damage.  Creatures that fail their saves catch fire.  Unattended objects receive no saving throw, and catch fire even if they do not normally burn.  Anything that catches fire continues to burn, taking 1d6 fire damage that ignores hardness each round until the flames are put out.
Taken to its logical conclusions, this spell would utterly destroy a world.  While some creatures possess fire resistance or immunity, the entire world catching fire and slowly melting away would release enough smoke and toxic fumes that any breathing creature would suffocate from the lack of breathable air.  Creatures that succeeded on their saves and did not catch fire would take fire damage each round (no save) from being surrounded by a melting world.  Even the air and water of the plane would theoretically catch fire, so no one is safe from the world-consuming conflagration unless they lack the need to 
breathe and possess fire resistance.  One the one-hour duration is complete, the material plane will be scant more than a chunk of molten slag, leaving little chance for an adventurer to survive long-term even if they avoided direct death from the ritual.
Costs: 8 MP extreme fire evocation side effect, 3 MP duration, 40 MP area.


----------



## genshou (Aug 8, 2006)

Would you mind separating out the MP costs for the last two rituals, A New World and A New Plane?


----------



## hs5ias (Aug 8, 2006)

They're very simple. Create [Element] 6 for unlimited value, 2 MP on Create Life for Enduring Object (so those who breathe the air, drink the water and eat the food from the world don't have it disappear from them when they leave it), 40 MP global area of effect, and 1 MP duration as mandated for being a permanent spell. A New Plane has more elements and the alignments as it is creating an entire balanced reality from scratch, rather than creating an object and inserting it into an existing reality. 

A New Plane while it only creates a single world (global area of effect), the same as a New World, it lets you define the reality of that world. So you could create your own personal heaven or hell, a place of perfect beauty and harmony or a hellish waste of pain and misery, a land of monolithic rigidity or a land of paradox where nothing makes sense. Outer planes are commonly impossible and bizarre, and this spell lets PC's make their own.


----------



## genshou (Aug 10, 2006)

The total MP spent on Create lists determines the gp value.  You only need 1 MP in each Create element in order to reach the 6+ range.  The only thing you need to spend extra MP on is the Enduring (Life) enhancement. 

That should make these rituals have a little bit lower MP cost.


----------

